# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  cốc cốc?

## hungcnx1989

hnay trong lúc lau bàn phím mình k biết đã nhấn phải phím j..mà h khi mở cốc cốc nó lại tự nhảy sang 1 giao diện khác bình thường ntn [/img]  
mình dùng win 8.1..mong mn giúp chứ dùng thế này phiền qá..muốn dùng ứng dụng khác lại phải quay lại

----------


## zimmypro88

chụp cái giao diện khác lên, chứ chụp làm gì cái giao diện bình thường lên đây chứ
bạn chụp giao diện lỗi ấy lên mn mới tìm đc lỗi

----------

